# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Planet Centauri, le 2D Sandbox avec des morceaux de pixel art

## Elriks

Salut les canards ! 
Aujourd’hui je viens vous présenter notre jeu,Planet Centauri,qui est un Sandbox 2D Rpg de type terraria-like (rendons à César ce qui appartient à César).
Le trailer qui va bien : 


Planet Centauri est donc un jeu dans lequel vous pouvez vous adonner à l’activité d’agriculteur,combattre,miner,pécher,couper du bois,construire,créer votre propre village et donner un métier aux habitants,crafter armes,armures,magie (vous vous souvenez de morrowind et de la création personnalisée de sorts ? Nous avons poussé l’idée plus loin),créer des robots et leur assigner une IA (que vous pourrez créer !) , capturer des monstres pour en faire des pets de combat ou des montures et bien d’autres features encore que vous pourrez voir plus en détail sur le site officiel (lien en bas de l'article).
Le jeu aura 3 modes de difficultés ainsi que 2 modes majeurs,le mode sandbox classique et le mode scénario qui permettra de découvrir ce qui se cache derrière tant d’événements improbables.
Nous avons lancé le Greenlight ainsi que l’Indiegogo il y a 12 jours et tout cela se passe au-delà de nos espérances car,à l’heure où j’écris ces lignes,nous sommes 80eme du top 100 de greenlight et nous avons déjà obtenu 80% des 8000€ que nous avons demandé.
Si vous avez la moindre question,j’ai créé ce topic il y a 1 an sur notre cher site CPC,vous y êtes attendus les bras ouverts ! 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/82...son-hoverboard
Merci à canardpc et à toute la communauté qui nous ont grandement soutenu durant le dev et la campagne et au plaisir de vous lire prochainement ! 
La page du crowdfunding sur indiegogo : 
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/p...andbox-game--2
La page du greenlight :
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=326292483
le site officiel : 
http://planetcentauri.com
Salut les canards ! 
Aujourd’hui je viens vous présenter notre jeu,Planet Centauri,qui est un Sandbox 2D Rpg de type terraria-like (rendons à César ce qui appartient à César).

Le trailer qui va bien : 


Planet Centauri est un jeu dans lequel vous pouvez vous adonner à l’activité d’agriculteur,combattre,miner,pécher,couper du bois,construire,créer votre propre village et donner un métier aux habitants,crafter armes,armures,magie (vous vous souvenez de morrowind et de la création personnalisée de sorts ? Nous avons poussé l’idée plus loin !),créer des robots et leur assigner une IA (que vous pourrez créer !),capturer des monstres pour en faire des pets de combat ou des montures et bien d’autres features encore que vous pourrez voir plus en détail sur le site officiel (lien en bas de l'article).

Le jeu aura 3 modes de difficultés ainsi que 2 modes majeurs,le mode sandbox classique et le mode scénario qui permettra de découvrir ce qui se cache derrière tant d’événements improbables.

Nous avons lancé le Greenlight ainsi que l’Indiegogo il y a 13 jours et tout cela se passe au-delà de nos espérances car,à l’heure où j’écris ces lignes,nous sommes 65eme du top 100 de greenlight et nous avons déjà obtenu 82% des 8000€ que nous avons demandé !

Si vous avez la moindre question,j’ai créé ce topic il y a 1 an sur notre cher site CPC,vous y êtes attendus les bras ouverts !
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/82...son-hoverboard

La page du crowdfunding sur indiegogo 
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/p...andbox-game--2

La page du greenlight :
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=326292483
le site officiel :
http://planetcentauri.com

Merci à Canard PC et à toute la communauté qui nous ont grandement soutenu durant le dev et la campagne et au plaisir de vous lire prochainement !

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Djinn42

Tout d'abord je dois dire qu'étant assez fan de Terraria et Starbound je trouve les graphismes drôlement plus jolis.
Les features sont alléchantes.
Bonne continuation, et pour ma part je suis déjà conquis.

----------


## Elriks

Merci ! 

Nous venons juste d'être greenlighté, mon rêve d'atteindre le top 10 s'évanouit. Mais être greenlighté en 13 jours j'imagine que c'est bon signe  :B):

----------


## Fredk

Pas le choix il faudra essayer ce jeu prometteur et bien joli.  Plein de questions arrivent en tête en visionnant la démo, c'est bon signe ^^
Bon boulot !

----------


## Marchemort

> capturer des monstres pour en faire des pets de combat





> des pets de combat


MAIS C4EST D2GUEULASSE §  ::o: 

 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Anansi

Ca m'a l'air bigrement chouette, et en plus vous êtes de Montpellier.

J'ai donc envie de dire que je vous aime.

----------


## Elriks

Merci  ::): 

on est a 7300 sur les 8000 et il reste encore 46 jours, tout se passe bien  ::wub:: 

l'image n'est pas à jour car le site à toujours du retard sur ses statistiques mais cela donne la tendance et canardpc est en bonne position, merci à tous  :;):

----------


## Duck_D

La musique est top, et le jeu a l'air bien fun.
Mention spéciale au Genki... à la boule d'énergie violette  :;):

----------


## Elriks

Ah ah Duck, on y a un peu pensé, un peu  ::P:

----------

